# Top Ten Love Songs of All Time



## NoWorries (Jan 15, 2005)

I had this crazy writing block since the 2nd of January...I couldn't write anything, I couldn't edit anything...I was even having trouble reading things.  I forced myself to write something, and for some reason, I remembered an Article that I wrote(and was actually paid for) a long time ago.  I knew that my tastes had changed, and felt that an update would be good for myself.

Once I got started, it really flowed straight out, despite the fact that I had to keep running to my car to get CD's or calling friends who know stuff about music, or just perusing the Internet...it took a long time, but I'm happy how it turned out...I wish I could have made it flow a little better though.

Published on another website, so I have to post a link, hope you don't mind, they don't post critiques (anymore), but since I wrote the first one there, I wanted the second there as well, plus, as an article, they may get around to paying me someday.

http://www.epinions.com/content_4219379844


----------



## Pats (Jan 18, 2005)

I liked your article.  We share some of the same tastes in music, too, by chance. I think your article was good writing. It just needs soome editing. Here's a few little things I happen to notice. I'm sure you can easily spot some of the others, after you've distanced yourself from the writing of it, a bit.

Glad to hear you found a way to get yourself into that writing groove again.  Keep it up!!! 



> Maybe that’s not the only reason I left though, there were a few others.



I might revise this line a bit.



> Perhaps, though, the true reason I quite writing for Epinions is that I grew far too objective to review the things I wanted to review, such as cars, musical instruments, and movies.



I would watch out for words you repeat often, like the word "though." And, I'm glad to see you made a typo I frequently make, the word "quit" doesn't have an "e" on the end 



> It is true that my reviews most likely would have gotten much better, it is more true that I would lost interest if I weren’t over-generalizing and getting the feathers of more accomplished writers fluffed.



Personally, I think the sentance would read better if it were split into two. Also, "that I would lost interest" probably needs the word "have" in there to help it make sense 

That's just a few thoughts. Keep up the good work. Writers block is no good at all!


----------

